# Free 48 hours of Xbox live?!



## EarthBound (Aug 12, 2007)

Here is a step-by-step tutorial:

1) Go to this website: http://www.keepingittwisted.com/xbox_promo_landing.aspx

2) Sign Up on the webiste, you can type in any random user name and any random email. (Doesn't have to be a valid email.)

3) Click "Submit"

4) You should then see an area where it says to type in a access code. AA4XPN3 is an access code you can use.

5) Type in the Word Verification. Press enter.

6) The browser will take a few seconds to load, and when it loads, you should see a valid 48 hour trial. Just copy/paste it into notepad or whatever you use.

7) Click "Back" on your browser twice, so your back at the registration page, add one letter or number to your email, then keep repeating the steps.

Now you have unlimited 48 hours.

There are also many other prizes you can win. These include:

3 Grand Prizes
Win a trip for two to the Xbox® Headquarters in Seattle for an exclusive tour!

200 First Prizes
Win an Xbox 360™ VIP console package!

4,500 Second Prizes
Win copies of Forza Motorsport™ 2 and Fusion Frenzy® 2 on Xbox 360, both rated E for Everyone!

9,500 Third Prizes
Win a sweet, twisted faceplate to deck out your Xbox 360!

55,000 Fourth Prizes
Win 100 Microsoft Points to use in the Xbox LIVE® Marketplace. Not bad!

And if you do not win any of these prizes, you will for sure get a 48 hour trial.

If its not allowed just erase this thread!


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 12, 2007)

THANK YOU KIND SIR


----------



## Samutz (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This code will be active for use starting 7/9/07 – 2/28/09.


Cool, I don't plan on buying my 360 for a few more months.


----------



## Harsky (Aug 13, 2007)

AWESOME.


----------



## pitoui (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks alot mate. Champion. Works on Aussie consoles too.


----------



## cubin' (Aug 13, 2007)

that's awesome i'll use this for halo 3 (which will be awesome) when i get my 360.

so many good games coming out


----------



## EarthBound (Aug 13, 2007)

=D

free is always good =D


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 13, 2007)

*Thanks for sharing!*


----------



## AMDdude (Aug 13, 2007)

So... This actually works?


----------



## OSW (Aug 13, 2007)

If this works... wow!


----------



## Opium (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Congratulations, *you are a winner of a First Prize, Xbox 360™ VIP Console Package* (subject to verification).Â You will receive an Affidavit of Eligibility and Release in the mail within 7-14 days that must be signed and completed within 14 days of receipt.
> 
> Your authorization code is



HOLY SHIT!   I don't live in US. What'd I just win???

(is this real? Did I get really happy for nothing?)


----------



## bobrules (Aug 13, 2007)

well don't expect to get anything if you entered a random email address.


----------



## Opium (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> well don't expect to get anything if you entered a random email address.
> 
> 
> No problem. I gave me an authorisation number and a place to enter a postal address to ship the prize affidavit to.
> ...


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing for you Opium...


----------



## pitoui (Aug 13, 2007)

Damn congrats on the win! Lucky bastard


----------



## bobrules (Aug 13, 2007)

I collected enough codes to use for 2 months.


----------



## Opium (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...



Not if I get a US resident to claim it for me


----------



## sixb0nes (Aug 13, 2007)

Do you have such trustworthy friends in the US?


----------



## bobrules (Aug 13, 2007)

Congrats then Opium! Lucky!


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 13, 2007)

:'(

Say, opium, I live in the US and if you don't need that xbox...


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 13, 2007)

Proxy services rendered cheaply (lemme know if you need help.)


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 13, 2007)

*@ Opium:

Host a last minute raffle for U.S. Tempers? I'd really love to jump into next gen for free right about nows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Aug 13 2007, 09:28 AM)]*@ Opium:
> 
> Host a last minute raffle for U.S. Tempers? I'd really love to jump into next gen for free right about nows!
> 
> ...


So would I... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey, lets make a "How much do you love GBAte--Opium?" contest!


----------



## mat88 (Aug 13, 2007)

so cool!!! I will have some fun on xbox live now!!

you can re-enter every 24 hour


----------



## cubin' (Aug 13, 2007)

aww I wish I had a 360 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm gonna enter 100 times but don't let this spread or people will be spamming and we'll have no hope.

i hate u opium. i have grandparents in the usa and they would be happy to receive it if you would like??


----------



## cubin' (Aug 13, 2007)

if you have an xbox 360 for the love of god download the bioshock demo. I played it at a friends and it drips with pure awesomeness.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(mat88 @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> so cool!!! I will have some fun on xbox live now!!
> 
> you can re-enter every 24 hour




When you get your code just go back and you can do it for unlimited times as long as your email is different.


----------



## Opium (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Aug 14 2007 said:


> if you have an xbox 360 for the love of god download the bioshock demo. I played it at a friends and it drips with pure awesomeness.



Yeah downloading now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 15%

It'll only be done by tomorrow though, looking forward to it.











*1ST PRIZE!*


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...








This is me, at this very moment...

Oh well, if everything goes right for me, I should have a 360 by September 24th...


----------



## Opium (Aug 13, 2007)

Now to wait and see.......hopefully they don't pay too close an attention to the access code....if they even check it, the website mentioned nothing about the email address or access code i used to sign up. They didn't say an email would be sent to me.

Fingers crossed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1st Prize, hot damn. I'm still smiling, I've never won anything before.


----------



## jpxdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Just did the thing about 30 odd times, and managed to win Forza and Fusion Frenzy :-/

I used my wife's home address, so hopefully all works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




woohoo!


----------



## EarthBound (Aug 13, 2007)

The first person to win is an admin =P

ROFL hopfully you get the 360 somehow.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(jpxdude @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> Just did the thing about 30 odd times, and managed to win Forza and Fusion Frenzy :-/
> 
> I used my wife's home address, so hopefully all works
> 
> ...


You have GOT to be kidding me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :'(


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't have a 360, but me thinks I need to get in on this gig...


----------



## Helmut (Aug 13, 2007)

If anybody wants one more 48h code, pm me. I've already an one year suscribing, so I don't care about 48 hours (I also got some in my games).


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 13, 2007)

Can I claim any physical prizes (xbox 360, games etc...), if I use a fake/non existant email address? (obviously I'd be using a friends mailing address in the US _if_ I ever win anything)


----------



## Opium (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Aug 14 2007 said:


> Can I claim any physical prizes (xbox 360, games etc...), if I use a fake/non existant email address? (obviously I'd be using a friends mailing address in the US _if_ I ever win anything)



It didn't tell me that my email address didn't exist or that they had sent any confirmation email to it. So I think you should be safe.


----------



## jpxdude (Aug 13, 2007)

there was some Authorisation number that I forgot to take down :-/ from what I gather, they mail a card or something for you to fill that in.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not so lucky, it says I won a xbox 360 faceplate.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> I'm not so lucky, it says I won a xbox 360 faceplate.


Faceplates are cool...


----------



## amptor (Aug 13, 2007)

I WANT TO BE A WINNAR TEW


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> I'm not so lucky, it says I won a xbox 360 faceplate.


Could be worse I've won:

1 x 100 Zune/Live points (which I thought was cool until I found out the points are only worth $1.25!)
25 x Xbox Live 48h Vouchers

And I don't even have a Zune or Xbox lol!


If anyone wants any of my 48h codes then PM me!


----------



## amptor (Aug 13, 2007)

dude wth would you do with these 48 hour codes, they are for new gold accounts only.... feh.


----------



## Opium (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 14 2007 said:


> dude wth would you do with these 48 hour codes, they are for new gold accounts only.... feh.



Are you sure it's only for new Gold accounts?


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 13, 2007)

Dammit 50 stupid live codes! ;_; I'm off to do something more meaningful with my life!

If anybody wants them then PM me!


----------



## amptor (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > dude wth would you do with these 48 hour codes, they are for new gold accounts only.... feh.
> ...



I read that somewhere..well I dunno..usually M$ says that but it still works


ANYHOW now that I have over 100 codes and haven't won, when will I win?


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> ANYHOW now that I have over 100 codes and haven't won, when will I win?Â


When you give me your 100 codes.


----------



## amptor (Aug 13, 2007)

thare we go:

Congratulations, you are a winner of 100 Microsoft Points to use on the Xbox LIVE® Marketplace or Zune.net (subject to verification). 

Your code to redeem your points on Xbox LIVE Marketplace or Zune.net is:
OMG-HI-IMA-USE-THIS-CODE-IT-AM-MINE-KTHXBYE

This code will be active for use starting 7/9/07 – 2/28/09.


----------



## Harsky (Aug 13, 2007)

OPIUM WON FIRST PRIZE?

DAMMIT.


----------



## amptor (Aug 13, 2007)

damn all I get are 48 hour codes now, I have like 300 of em.


----------



## Da-Huntha (Aug 13, 2007)

I won some points. Gave em away though, don't got an x360


----------



## Spikey (Aug 13, 2007)

the 48hr codes are for new accounts... so stupid.  so u gotta create a new account, play for 48 hrs, then create a new account... and so on and so forth...


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 13, 2007)

But don't you get a month free of Gold when you create a new account? This seems completely pointless.

And my free 100 points aren't working. Perfect... V_V


----------



## bobrules (Aug 13, 2007)

At least it's free.


----------



## amptor (Aug 13, 2007)

i want my prize!


----------



## Harsky (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> But don't you get a month free of Gold when you create a new account? This seems completely pointless.
> 
> And my free 100 points aren't working. Perfect... V_V


That's right. I remember making a US account on my UK Xbox 360 and I heard that I can't buy any of the TV/games withmy UK points. Reeeaaaal disappointed since I have a bunch of codes from doing this. 

Do you really get a month's free Gold account when you just create a new Live account? Better create a Japanese account to download the demos.


----------



## Qpido (Aug 13, 2007)

I love the OP.

HUG.

Q~


----------



## Qpido (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey I won 2 Games, what do I do with the redeem code it gave me?

Q~


----------



## lagman (Aug 14, 2007)

Travel to the USA?


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Aug 14 2007 said:


> Hey I won 2 Games, what do I do with the redeem code it gave me?
> 
> Q~


You have to be in the U.S. to receive them. 

*HEY, WOULD YOU LOOK AT THAT! I LIVE IN THE U.S.!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[oshit, welcome back Q!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]*


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 14, 2007)

I wish it was for Canada as well, just in the event I won games. Regardless, I did this many times to try and win some points as they should work and it would be nice to buy Marathon, Worms, or SOTN when I get my 360.

Got bored though. It's not worth wasting my time on this.


----------



## Dermy (Aug 14, 2007)

SWEEEEEEET I just won a faceplate after 5 min. 

Congratulations, you are a winner of a Twisted faceplate for your Xbox 360™ console (subject to verification).  You will receive your prize within 6-8 weeks.

Your authorization code is 

6-8 weeks though....

Oh well its free.


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 16, 2007)

AWESOME, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> Here is a step-by-step tutorial:
> 
> 1) Go to this website: http://www.keepingittwisted.com/xbox_promo_landing.aspx
> 
> ...


EJACULATES


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 16, 2007)

PM ME SOME 48 HOUR CARD NUMBERS PLS!
i got like 12,...


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 16, 2007)

can u use more than 1 48 hour trials on the sam account?


----------



## amptor (Aug 16, 2007)

shroom, I just toss out all my 48 hour codes now..got too many, useless shit

plus I only won some live points.............................. it takes me over an hour to hit a win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I want a gay faceplate at least.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 17, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 16 2007 said:


> shroom, I just toss out all my 48 hour codes now..got too many, useless shit
> 
> plus I only won some live points.............................. it takes me over an hour to hit a win
> 
> ...


welp, if anyone else doesint want their 48 hour cards... ill be happy to take them.

pls... lol


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 18, 2007)

So are you getting the 360, or what Opium?


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Aug 17 2007 said:


> So are you getting the 360, or what Opium?


opium is too cool to talk to peons


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 19, 2007)

MTHQ4-D6TCW-7CBFP-3WF46-HG9F8
QTXTP-PPCPG-FR92K-74P9W-J9XH8
T9T7B-KY67Y-692RQ-D7JR6-HG9KG


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 18 2007 said:


> MTHQ4-D6TCW-7CBFP-3WF46-HG9F8
> QTXTP-PPCPG-FR92K-74P9W-J9XH8
> T9T7B-KY67Y-692RQ-D7JR6-HG9KG


thanks


----------



## phoood (Aug 19, 2007)

HUH? Is everyone here using the same access code?


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(phoood @ Aug 18 2007 said:


> HUH? Is everyone here using the same access code?


ya it dont matter.


----------



## jpxdude (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(jpxdude @ Aug 13 2007 said:


> Just did the thing about 30 odd times, and managed to win Forza and Fusion Frenzy :-/
> 
> I used my wife's home address, so hopefully all works
> 
> ...



Just to let you all know, following this, I received both games sometime last week at my wife's place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't believe it worked!  Thank you to the one who posted the original link and instructions!!


----------

